# Suche Lösung für Aufrüstproblem. Oder doch kompletter Neukauf?



## SammySin (3. Juni 2017)

*Suche Lösung für Aufrüstproblem. Oder doch kompletter Neukauf?*

So hab da mal eine Frage mein momentaner PC besteht aus
Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0
Amd FX 8350 (nicht übertaktet weil ich es oft probiert hab aber mir dazu einfach das händchen fehlt)
4x 4GB Ram (kp was aber sehr sicher kein ddr 4)
CPU Kühler : coolermaster hyper 212 (glaub ich) mit zwei vents. finde dazu aber im moment leider die packungen nicht mehr
bisher war eine gtx 770 4gb drin habe aber vor kurzem mit einer 1060 6gb aufgerüstet
netzteil ist meines wissens viel zu groß für diese kombi sind glaub ich 750 watt 
von be quiet (also auf jeden fall kein billig netzteil das hat schon etwas gekostet damals)
das gehäuse ist von Raidmax : Super Aeolos
Mein Problem:
Ich habe schon ein Weilchen vor Einen neuen Pc zu kaufen. (~1200) weil ich aber nie das ganze Geld zusammen hatte habe ich jetzt übergangsweise die 1060 gekauft. meine frage ist jetzt: soll ich ein Cpu aufrüstkit (mit mainboard und ram) kaufen ? oder einen komplett pc ohne grafikkarte? oder gibt es eine andere möglichkeit? ich hab zwar cpu kühler, ram und grafikkarte im eigenbau geschafft aber ich trau mir nicht zu einen ganzen pc zu bauen (wegen verkabelung etc) 
Vllt hat hier ja jemand eine Idee, würde mir sehr helfen.
Achja dienen tut das hauptsächlich alles dem spielen von COD BO 3 1920x1080p mit möglichst 144 fps in möglichst guten details ohne (hardware bedingte) framedrops
Greetz Sammy


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2017)

Naja, das ist an sich egal, wie du es genau machst. Wenn das Gehäuse und der Rest noch okay sind, macht es aber an sich keinen Sinn, sich einen kompletten PC zu holen. Zumal bei den "Fertig-PCs" die Preise oft zu hoch sind UND einer, der keine Grafikarte drin hat, ggf. ein zu schwaches Netzteil drin hat.

Und wenn du die alten Sachen ausbaust, wirst du dadurch an sich auch "lernen", wie man die neuen einbauen würde. Einfach schon vorher mal im Netz einige Anleitungen anschauen. An sich baut man am besten CPU und RAM schon aufs Board, bevor man es einbaut, und auch den Kühler könnte man vorher schon draufmachen. Dann das alte Board raus, dessen Slotblech hinten am PC auch, das neue Blech rein und das neue Board dann vorsichtig einlegen und sich am besten an den hinteren Anschlüssen orientieren, die ja passend in das Slotblech reinmüssen, und dann kannst du zunächst mal die Schraube "links oben" festmachen, dann die "rechts unten", das Board bei Bedarf ein paar mm verschieben. Und dann den Rest der Schrauben, Stromkabel dran, Laufwerke usw. - falsch aufstecken kann man da nichts, das geht rein mechanisch nicht. Und am Schluss dann noch die Grafikkarte einbauen und an den Strom stöpseln.

Neue CPU: da würde ich den Ryzen 6 1600X für ca 250€ oder Intel Core i7-7700K für ca. 340€ nehmen.  Als Board ein passendes (Sockel AM3 oder 1151, je nach CPU) für um die 80-100€, und falls du übertakten willst vlt eher 120-140€. 2x8GB DDR4-RAM, zB 2800 MHz für ca 120€. Auf jeden Fall auch eine SSD kaufen, 240-256 GB oder auch 480-512 GB, dein Budget ist ja hoch genug. 

Wenn das für 144 FPS nicht reicht (nebenbei: du MUSST nicht 144 FPS schaffen, nur damit die 144 Hz eines Monitors Sinn machen), musst du halt auch noch ne neue Graka holen.


----------



## SammySin (3. Juni 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also wäre sowas dann ne gute lösung oder macht es da preislich sinn alles seperat zu kaufen?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2017)

Separat gekauft kostet dich das eher 600€, wenn du bei spezialisierten Onlineshops schaust (Amazon ist oft was teurer). Und das "schweirigste", nämlich Kühler aufbauen und Mainboard einbauen, musst du dann ja trotzdem noch selber machen. Da ist zwar ein Kühler drauf, aber nur der Standardkühler, der ist halt nicht dolle bei der Lautstärke. Wenn du es leiser haben willst, muss also der runter und Dein "alter" drauf. 

Außerdem kannst du ein Mainboard nehmen, das 20€ günstiger ist und trotzdem gut genug, wenn du nicht übertaktest. Wenn du übertakten willst, dann wäre wiederum das Board und das RAM in dem Set nicht so gut.


----------



## SammySin (3. Juni 2017)

hättest du mir ne empfehlung was board und kühler angeht wenn ich den i7 7700(k) nehme und nicht übertakten werde?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2017)

Den Kühler kannst du einfach behalten, außer du hast die nötigen Halterungen nicht mehr. Dann vlt den EKL Ben Nevis oder Brocken ECO. Ich weiß aber nicht, wie hoch ein Kühler sein darf, damit es bei Dir keine Probleme gibt beim Gehäuse.

BoardzB Gigabyte GA-H270M-DS3H oder ASRock H270M Pro4, je ca 90€.

Und dann DDR4-RAM mit 2133 MHz, 2x8 GB ca 110€


----------



## SammySin (3. Juni 2017)

die halterung is leider in der box die ich nich mehr finde.danke! dann werd ich morgen mal in den weiten des internets einkaufen


----------



## CoDBFgamer (3. Juni 2017)

Meine Empfehlung ist auch hier wieder: Aktuell lieber zu einem AMD CPU greifen.
CPU: Ryzen 5 1600X mit 6 Kernen und 12 Threads
Mainboard: ASUS Prime B350 oder das Gigabyte B350 Gaming 3
RAM:  Corsair Vengeance 3000

Kühler gibts viele Gute. Die Genannten von Herrby sind ordentlich. Möglich wäre auch Cryorig H5 oder Scythe Kotetsu. Beide kann ich sehr empfehlen, da ich diese selber nutze.


----------



## SammySin (4. Juni 2017)

was hat der amd prozessor für vorteile? also ich war mit dem fx 8350 nie ganz zufrieden anfangs wurde er extrem heiss und ja übertakten hat trotz genauer befolgung von anleitungen immer mit nem bluescreen geendet....


----------



## SammySin (4. Juni 2017)

die lüfter haben in der beschreibung allerdings keinen sockel 4 für den ryzen stehen?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2017)

SammySin schrieb:


> die lüfter haben in der beschreibung allerdings keinen sockel 4 für den ryzen stehen?


  Der Ben Nevis müsste AM4-Material dabei haben, kann aber sein, dass da nicht bei jedem Shop schon in den Details eingetragen wurde. Für den Brocken Eco kannst da ein Nachrüstkit mitbestellen für 4-5€, oder nimm einen be quiet! Pure Rock (30€)  oder nen Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev. A für ca 33-35€.

Und die AMD Ryzen sind ja komplett neu - der FX 8350 ist technisch gesehen uralt, basiert auf AM3, alles andere als effizient im Vergleich zu heutigen CPUs. Der Ryzen 5 1600X bietet halt zwei Kerne mehr als ein i7-7700k, also auch 4 Threads mehr. Der ist zwar je nach dem, was du betrachtest, nicht ganz so schnell wie der Intel, aber halt 100€ günstiger. 

zudem ist das Übertakten auch einfacher. bei den FX kam es sehr darauf an, dass du alle Werte sehr penibel passend einstellst, und dann kommt noch das Mainboard dazu, ob das denn überhaupt gut geeignet ist.


----------



## SammySin (4. Juni 2017)

also hab mir jetzt n paar tests angesehen und grade bei vielen games sind der single core threads halt noch deutlich wichtiger deshalb wirds höchstwahrscheinlich der i7 7700 ohne k ausser der mit ist grade im angebot. jetzt hab ich nur noch eine frage: ich habe damals von win 7 auf 10 geupdatet. wenn ich jetzt dann so gut wie alles im system erneuert habe wie kann ich dann meine win 10 lizenz wieder bekommen? mit der alten cd?oder wie funktioniert das? bei den lüftern ist mir das wichtigste die temperatur lautstärke ist völlig egal und auch der preis darf etwas höher sein habt ihr mir da eine konkrete empfehlung die die temp garantiert niedrig hält? 

ich habe leider keine angabe gefunden wie hoch der lüfter im raidmax super aelous maximal sein darf aber im notfall schickt man ihn wieder zurück und bestellt einen anderen lüfter. es ist ein sehr großes gehäuse deshalb denk ich dass es einen großen lüfter aushält.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (4. Juni 2017)

Das mit der Windows-Lizenz löst sich damit, dass du ein Microsoftkonto erstellst, wenn du noch keins hast, und dann deine Lizenz mit diesem Konto verknüpfst. Bei der Windows-Neuinstallation meldest du dich dann einfach mit diesem Konto an und deine Windows-Lizenz ist aktiviert.
Wenn du einen wirklich guten CPU-Kühler willst, dann empfehle ich dir entweder den  be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3, den  Noctua NH-D15 oder den Cryorig R1 Ultimate (nutze diesen bald für meinen 1800X). In Bezug auf Ryzen kann ich dir sagen, dass be queit und Cryorig einem ein AM4 Nachrüstkit kostenlos zukommen lassen, wenn man ihnen die Rechnung als Beleg schickt.
Falls du auch Gehäuselüfter brauchst, kann ich dir die Fractal Venturi HF-14 bestens empfehlen, die fördern ordentlich Luft auch bei geringern Drehzahlen.

Nochmals zurück zum Prozessor. Du musst bedenken, dass der Leistungsunterschied, den du angesprochen hast, bei Spielen *noch* vorhanden ist, das ist korrekt. Dieser Unterschied ist aber so marginal, dass es den Aufpreis nicht wert ist. Bei FullHD limitiert sowieso meistens die Grafikkarte und es macht keinen Unterschied mehr beim Prozessor. Desweiteren findet bei neueren Spielen langsam aber sicher der Wandel zu Mehrkernunterstüzung statt, somit werden die meisten Titel in Zukunft von mehr Kernen profiteren.

Ich möchte dich natürlich nicht zum Kauf eines AMD zwingen, aber wenn man bedenkt, was AMD mit dem Ryzen auf einen Schlag  geschafft hat, dann finde ich ist es gut, wenn man dieses, im Vergleich zu Intel, kleine Unternehmen unterstützt.


----------



## SammySin (4. Juni 2017)

so habe bestellt  i7 7700k, Gigabite  GA-H270M-DS3H, corsair lpx 16gb 2400 mhz (das board unterstützt 2400, da dacht ich es kann nicht schaden ein bisschen flotter zu laufen  )und den alpenföhn brocken eco.  zusammen nicht mal 600€. was habe ich jetzut genau zu tun(softwaretechnisch) wenn das alles ankommt. oder kann ich einfach alles aus und einbauen und starten?


----------



## CoDBFgamer (4. Juni 2017)

Schade, dass du dich für Intel entschieden hast. 

Nichtsdestotrotz als nächstes empfehle ich dir alles was du brauchst auf deiner Festplatte zu sichern und wie oben bereits geschrieben die Windows-Lizenz mit Microsoft-Konto zu verknüpfen. Dann Microsoft Creation Tool herunterladen und auf einen USB-Stick speichern. Daraufhin alte Hardware raus, neue Hardware rein, von USB Stick booten lassen und dann Windows installieren lassen.


----------



## SammySin (5. Juni 2017)

vielen vielen dank!!!! ich bin wirklich begeistert, wie sehr mir hier an einem tag geholfen wurde!!! tolle comunity! ich habe mich letztendlich für den intel entschieden weil ich mit dem amd prozessor eig nie wirklich zufrieden war und in den tests die stärkeren singlecore threads klar an den intel gingen. damals habe ich den fx auch gekauft weil mir ein freund dazu geraten hat, ebenfalls mit der begründung multicore und in zukunft würde der mehr leisten als die aktuellen intels. aber leider hab ich davon in den drei jahren nie etwas gemerkt.  ich bin gern bereit wenn man dann in weiteren 3-4 jahren mit amd insgesamt besser fährt der firma einen neuen versuch zu geben aber da ich damals mit deren 290 (im referenzdesign) zweimal eine defekte karte (die ich dann eben durch die 770 getauscht habe) hatte war ich wohl etwas horeingenommen und wollte einfach jetzt einmal einen intel ausprobieren. ich bin sehr gespannt wie das ganze mit der 1060 zusammen arbeitet. ich bin jetzt schon sehr zufrieden in der aktuellen kombi und ich bin mkr sicher die neue cpu holt da noch ein bisschen mehr( in meinem fall fps) raus.  
also nochmal ein großes dankeschön an alle die hier fleissig mitkommentiert haben


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2017)

Macht ja nix, der Intel ist ja auch sehr gut. Der AMD ist halt günstiger, und ETWAS langsamer. Das Dumme ist, dass viele Anwendungen und Games die neue Technik noch nicht kennen bzw. bei zahlreichen kurz nach Release getätigten Test noch nicht kannten, so dass diese Tests der Ryzen-CPUs oft schlechter ausfielen als wenn man sie jetzt erneut durchführen würde.

Und mit der AMD-Karte war halt Pech, das gab es selbstverständlich bei Nvidia auch schon, dass da mal eine komplette Serie Probleme hatte, und sowieso gibt es bei AMD und Nvidia auch mal defekte Karten, oft auch weil EIN Hersteller wie zB Sapphire oder so ein bestimmtes Modell verbockt, zB durch ein angepasstes BIOS die Karte viel zu heiß werden lässt oder so


----------



## SammySin (5. Juni 2017)

hab mir heute die msi gaming x 1080 bestellt ?????? die 1060 geht dann zurück.  dachte wenn dann richtig ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? leider bei alternate und somit 10 euro teurer als bei amazon (han da irgendwie nich gekuckt....) egal ich bin grad sehr gehyped  7700 k und 1080 jetzt kann ich ja alles auf ultra zocken


----------



## SammySin (7. Juni 2017)

also es steht jetzt dran dass meine lizenz mit dem konto verknüpft ist das sollte ja dann passen oder?
hab jetzt das creation tool auf einem usb stick. jetzt kann ich alles einbauen und dann mit dem stick booten? und dann installiert er windows neu?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2017)

SammySin schrieb:


> also es steht jetzt dran dass meine lizenz mit dem konto verknüpft ist das sollte ja dann passen oder?
> hab jetzt das creation tool auf einem usb stick. jetzt kann ich alles einbauen und dann mit dem stick booten? und dann installiert er windows neu?



Ja, und die Key-Eingabe überspringst du erstmal und meldest dich halt nach der Installation mit dem MS-Konto an. 

Du musst aber nicht das Tool auf den Stick machen, sondern das Tool am PC starten, die Windows-Version wählen, die du draufmachen willst, und als Ziel den Stick - dann wird Windows runtergeladen und auf den Stick so kopiert, dass du später Windows per Stick installieren kannst.


----------



## SammySin (7. Juni 2017)

alles klar  prima danke. noch ne kleinigkeit. da die msi karte ein sehr breites pcb hat stoßen die kabel der strompins recht stark am gehäuse an (also wuasi an der frontplatte) ist das schlimm??? soll ich mir auf lange sicht ein anderes fehäuse kaufen???


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2017)

Stoßen sie nur dran, oder musst du das Seitenteil "mit Gewalt" zumachen, damit es überhaupt zugeht? Bei letzterem lieber ein neues Gehäuse, ansonsten ist es aber nicht schlimm, wenn einfach nur die Kabel von den Stromsteckern ein wenig "unsanft" nach oben oder unten gebogen werden müssen, damit das Seitenteil gut zugeht.


----------



## SammySin (8. Juni 2017)

naja gewalt nicht wirklich aber mit etwas druck muss ich es halt oben und unten reindrücken dass es einrasten kann. es steht definitiv über den rand dh man muss es schon reindrücken aber weder pins noch karte reagieren da drauf es ist wirklich nur das kabel das eben etwas umgebogen wird. allerdings hab ich gesehen, dass der damalige einbauer das kabelmanagement dieses gehäuses schlicht ignoriert haben muss . evtl bringt das ja auch noch ein paar cm wenn die kabel von oben rangeführt werden.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2017)

SammySin schrieb:


> naja gewalt nicht wirklich aber mit etwas druck muss ich es halt oben und unten reindrücken dass es einrasten kann. es steht definitiv über den rand dh man muss es schon reindrücken aber weder pins noch karte reagieren da drauf es ist wirklich nur das kabel das eben etwas umgebogen wird. allerdings hab ich gesehen, dass der damalige einbauer das kabelmanagement dieses gehäuses schlicht ignoriert haben muss . evtl bringt das ja auch noch ein paar cm wenn die kabel von oben rangeführt werden.


 Teste das halt mal, vlt. bringt es was. Ein neues Gehäuse wäre aber auch nicht teuer, so für 40-60€ bekommst Du schon ein sehr ordentliches.


----------



## SammySin (8. Juni 2017)

so hab jetzt alles eingebaut (graka ging ohne probleme aufeinmal ^^. win installieren hat alles geklappt. ABER die msi treiber cd startet nicht und die msi gaming app (download) sagt sie unterstützt die plattform nicht.... was mach ich jetzt?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2017)

SammySin schrieb:


> so hab jetzt alles eingebaut (graka ging ohne probleme aufeinmal ^^. win installieren hat alles geklappt. ABER die msi treiber cd startet nicht und die msi gaming app (download) sagt sie unterstützt die plattform nicht.... was mach ich jetzt?


 starten denn andere DVDs? Wenn nein, dann ist vlt das Laufwerk nicht richtig angeschlossen. Aber an sich egal: du solltest ohnehin lieber die Treiber-CD vergessen und Dir direkt bei MSI die neusten Treiber selber runterladen. Die auf CD sind oft veraltet. Welches Board-Modell hast du nochmal?


----------



## SammySin (8. Juni 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da sis drin plus die 1080 gaming x
andere sachen starten ja die mainboard cd hat problemlos installiert


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2017)

SammySin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Also, du meinst jetzt nur die CD für die Grafikarte? Da musst du erst Recht die CD lieber gleich entsorgen, denn Grafiktreiber kommen ja ständig neu heraus  da nimmst du die neuesten Treiber direkt bei Nvidia, nicht bei MSI. Hier, das sind die neuesten passenden Treiber für Win 10 64Bit: NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce Game Ready Driver WHQL

Für das Mainboard könntest du aber auch neuere Treiber installieren, wenn die neuer sein sollten: GA-H270M-DS3H (rev. 1.0) | Mainboards - GIGABYTE  da must du halt Win 10 64 Bit wählen und dann schauen, aber die neuesten sind von April, kann gut sein, dass die von CD nicht älter sind. Allerdings ist es bei den Mainboardtreibern nicht ganz so wichtig, wie neu die sind, solange man keine Probleme merkt.


----------



## SammySin (8. Juni 2017)

es geht jetzt echt um die msi gaming app( da kann man die grafikkarte höher takten von msi aus ohne probleme) und weder die app von der cd noch die von msi.com geladene geht. könnt die taktrate um glaub 150mHz erhöhen das würd ich schon gern


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2017)

SammySin schrieb:


> es geht jetzt echt um die msi gaming app( da kann man die grafikkarte höher takten von msi aus ohne probleme) und weder die app von der cd noch die von msi.com geladene geht. könnt die taktrate um glaub 150mHz erhöhen das würd ich schon gern



nimm mal den MSI-Afterburner. Damit sollte das gehen, WENN es das BIOS der Grafikkarte zulässt. Bedenke aber, dass 150MHz weniger als 10% sind. Bei eh schon zb 100 FPS hast du dann halt 107-108 FPS, und wenn du sowieso "nur" 50 FPS hast, sind es halt 52-53 FPS, die du mit der weiteren Übertaktung hast.


----------



## SammySin (9. Juni 2017)

lohnt sich denn übertakten überhaupt?


----------



## MichaelG (9. Juni 2017)

*Suche Lösung für Aufrüstproblem. Oder doch kompletter Neukauf?*

Du kannst dadurch die Aufrüstung um einige Zeit verschieben. Dann läuft ein Spiel was sonst nicht oder unspielbar laufen würde. 

Wieviel Zeit man damit bis zur Aufrüstung herauszögern kann hängt von den Spielen und Einstellungen ab. Aber einige Monate sind schon drin, wenn man in Kombination mit Kompromissen (Detailgrad senken, geringere fps) leben kann.


----------



## SammySin (9. Juni 2017)

wie kann ich eig abchecken ob wirklich alles funktioniert und ob alles richtig eingesteckt ist?
und lohnt es sich die graka leicht zu ünertakten wenn ich mit dem mainboard die cpu nicht übertakten kann?
grade eine runde bo3 gespielt wahnsinn ich komm seltenst unter die 144 fps mit allem auf hoch. aaaaber ich bin von einem 40 er ping vorher plötzlich auf einem 120er ping ????? wie kann das sein der netzwerkanschluss gbe family dingens ist der gleiche wie auf dem alten mainboard?! was kann ich da machen. bin natürlich über lan drin


----------



## SammySin (9. Juni 2017)

achja noch ne kleinigkeit. mein ddr4 hat 2400 innder beschreibung vom mainvoard stand 2133/2400 und jetzt löuft der ram nur mit 2133 und ich kann es nirgends im bios ändern alles ausgegraut und nicht änderbar?!


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2017)

Es kann sein, dass das RAM nur in einem "OC-Modus" mit 2400 betrieben werden kann. Aber mehr Takt beim RAM bringt eh so gut wie nix. Und wegen des Pings: neueste Netztwerktreiber vom Mainboardhersteller runtergealden und installiert? Es kann auch sein, dass irgendein Programm, das ins Internet zugreift, den Ping erhöht. Es kann auch purer Zufall sein, vlt ist ausgerechnet jetzt etwas beim Spieleserver nicht okay.


----------



## SammySin (9. Juni 2017)

ok hatte zwischendrin jetzt auch wieder nen 40er... noch eine sache dann bin ich wirklich ruhig ^^ ich bin der festen überzeugung dass ich die wlp richtig und nichtbzu viel aufgetragen haben und der kühler ordentlich drauf sitzt. als ich ihn ausgepackt habe waren ein paar einzelne bleche leicht verbogen, was ich aber wieder grade gemacht habe. doch die cpu, ich denke fast es liegt an den sensoren, spielt laut den temps völlig verrückt. von 40 auf 60 dann auf 50 wieder auf 60 ,70. vorhin habe ich ein spiel beendet und es war kurz von 60 auf 75.... vom BEENDEN. prime hab ich den stresstest mit maximaler temp gemacht. und die cpu sprang von ~40 auf 95! dann auf 60 wo sie ca 10 min blieb und wenn sie sich großartig veränderte, dann eher kühler wurde.?!?! kann das möglich sein????


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2017)

SammySin schrieb:


> ok hatte zwischendrin jetzt auch wieder nen 40er... noch eine sache dann bin ich wirklich ruhig ^^ ich bin der festen überzeugung dass ich die wlp richtig und nichtbzu viel aufgetragen haben und der kühler ordentlich drauf sitzt. als ich ihn ausgepackt habe waren ein paar einzelne bleche leicht verbogen, was ich aber wieder grade gemacht habe. doch die cpu, ich denke fast es liegt an den sensoren, spielt laut den temps völlig verrückt. von 40 auf 60 dann auf 50 wieder auf 60 ,70. vorhin habe ich ein spiel beendet und es war kurz von 60 auf 75.... vom BEENDEN. prime hab ich den stresstest mit maximaler temp gemacht. und die cpu sprang von ~40 auf 95! dann auf 60 wo sie ca 10 min blieb und wenn sie sich großartig veränderte, dann eher kühler wurde.?!?! kann das möglich sein????


  Welchen Kühler hast du nochmal? Bei der Paste muss halt echt nur hauchdünn welche drauf, und bei der Montage - falls man Schrauben muss - auch nicht zu vorsichtig sein. 

Es kann aber auch sehr gut sein, dass es einfach nur Messfehler sind. Viele Tools "kennen" ein rel neues Board nicht, oder beim Board gibt es einen "Bug", der die Werte nicht korrekt senden. 60 Grad bei langer Prime-Last hört sich für mich aber nach "normal" an, da ist alles ok. An sich kann es nicht sein, dass der Kühler nicht richtig drauf ist und es dann auf hohe Temperaturen geht.

Was aber auch sein kann ist: vlt ist das Board so eingestellt, dass es die CPU bis 70 Grad gehen lässt und dann die Lüfter erst Gas geben. Und wenn die dann laufen, hast du sehr schnell 50-60 Grad und es bleibt erstmal dabei.


----------



## SammySin (9. Juni 2017)

naja lange prime last. das ding lief 10 minuten und er war bei 60 soll ich es mal ne halbe stunde laufen lassen und schauen was die temp sagt? also ich hab die paste extra verstrichen und dabei auch wieder etwas weggenommen und ich nichmal ne erbsengröße drauf getan


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2017)

SammySin schrieb:


> naja lange prime last. das ding lief 10 minuten und er war bei 60 soll ich es mal ne halbe stunde laufen lassen und schauen was die temp sagt?


 wenn es nach 10 Min eher weniger Temperatur wird als mehr, dann ist alles mehr als bestens.



> also ich hab die paste extra verstrichen und dabei auch wieder etwas weggenommen und ich nichmal ne erbsengröße drauf getan


 kommt auf die Erbse an   an sich reicht ein "Tropfen" in der Große eines Stecknadelkopfes aus. Scheint aber zu passen.


----------



## SammySin (9. Juni 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also so siehts nach 30 min prime (erster test den man auswählen kann (small ffts) ich mach jetzt noch den blend test


----------



## SammySin (9. Juni 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so das war nach dem blend test für 30 min

also nach einem durchgang cinebench hat er 958 Punkte erreicht und ist maximal 75 Grad heiß geworden.
Ist das jetzt alles im Rahmen oder ist da was aufälliges drunter?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2017)

Also, ich finde die Werte sind normal dafür, dass die CPU da so lange am Stück belastet wird, was in der Praxis nie vorkommt.


----------



## SammySin (22. Juni 2017)

Ach ich bin grad so happy habe noch n bissl an der konfig gedreht, deshalb einfach mal kurz alles zusammengefasst und ihr könnt euren Senf dazu geben 
Diese Woche werde ich irgendwann einige neue (bzw gebraucht erstandene) Teile für meinen Haupt Gaming PC bekommen. Dieser PC besteht dnan aus 

ASRock Z170 Gaming K6
I7 7700k
BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3
16 GB DDR4 von Corsair LPX
GTX 1080 Twin Frozer von MSI
angetrieben von einem BeQuiet 700 Watt Netzteil
eingebaut wird alles in dem wunderbaren Corsair Air 540 Custom lackiert in rot 

Zusätzlich gibts dnan noch wahrscheinlich nöchste Woche wenn das Gehalt kommt

Einen mini Gaming Cube 
Beschreibung vom Verkäufer:

Verbaut in einem Cooltek Jonsbo C2 C2 | Jonsbo | Cooltek ist ein MSI B150I GamingPro, ein i5-6500 und 1x16Gb Ram (das Board nimmt 32Gb). Für die Grafik ist eine EVGA GTX 1060 SC Gaming 6Gb https://de.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-6163-KR.
Strom von einem be quiet ATX Netzteil und eine 250 GB SSD

Kann es mir besser gehen????


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2017)

Der Dark Rock Pro 3 ist halt echt fett, an sich nur sinnvoll, wenn du stark übertaktest. Und 700W sind VIEL zu viel, da reichen 500W DICKE. Ansonsten gut.


----------



## SammySin (22. Juni 2017)

also hab jetzt nochmal gebenchmarkt..... hatte den pc auf "ausbalanciert" bei höchstleistung geht die möre innerhalb 1sekunde bei prime auf über 95 grad....... die neue konfig muss also einfach sein ich denk am we werd ich alles umbauen. der brocken eco ist scjlichtweg nicht geeignet für den 7700k der ist ja noch nichmal übertaktet und geht gen 100....


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2017)

SammySin schrieb:


> also hab jetzt nochmal gebenchmarkt..... hatte den pc auf "ausbalanciert" bei höchstleistung geht die möre innerhalb 1sekunde bei prime auf über 95 grad....... die neue konfig muss also einfach sein ich denk am we werd ich alles umbauen. der brocken eco ist scjlichtweg nicht geeignet für den 7700k der ist ja noch nichmal übertaktet und geht gen 100....


 das kann an sich eben NIEMALS sein, das stimmt irgendwas nicht. Dreht denn der Lüfter vom Brocken angemessen schnell?


----------



## SammySin (23. Juni 2017)

also ich hatte bei dem test jegliche lüfter cpu und gehäuse auf 100%


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2017)

SammySin schrieb:


> also ich hatte bei dem test jegliche lüfter cpu und gehäuse auf 100%


  das kann halt echt nicht sein, der Brocken ECO ist ja nicht schlecht, und an sich müsste die CPU ja fast mit einem Intel-Box-Kühler nicht zu heiß werden. Und der wäre keine 10€ wert. 

Siehe mal hier Tech-Review.de   da ist zwar ein Core i7-2600 verwendet worden, aber der hat exakt die gleiche TDP wie der i7-7700K, d.h. die maximale Abwärme ist gleich. Und da schneidet der Brocken ECO gut ab, die "kühleren" sind halt Kühler für 10-20€ mehr.

Vlt schau mal nach, ob du nicht im BIOS aus Versehen die CPU-Spannung zu hoch eingestellt hast, oder ne Automatische Übertaktung.


----------



## SammySin (25. Juni 2017)

problem ist da er im moment noch  auf nem h170 board ist kann ich rein gar nichts an takt oder spannung machen. alles ausgegraut km bios ich wollte eig undervolten aber nix da kann nuchts an den einstellungen ändern. jetzt ist alles im neuen gehäuse und die temps sehen schon besser aus !!! im spielen erreicht er selten die 80 meistens nur 75 grad spitze. prime geht rauf auf 90 geht dann aber runter auf ~ 60/65 grad und bleibt da. ich denke die cpu lüftersteuerung (obwohl sie im bios auf volle leistung steht) reagiert da elnfach zu langsam


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2017)

SammySin schrieb:


> problem ist da er im moment noch  auf nem h170 board ist kann ich rein gar nichts an takt oder spannung machen. alles ausgegraut km bios ich wollte eig undervolten aber nix da kann nuchts an den einstellungen ändern. jetzt ist alles im neuen gehäuse und die temps sehen schon besser aus !!! im spielen erreicht er selten die 80 meistens nur 75 grad spitze. prime geht rauf auf 90 geht dann aber runter auf ~ 60/65 grad und bleibt da. ich denke die cpu lüftersteuerung (obwohl sie im bios auf volle leistung steht) reagiert da elnfach zu langsam


 ach so, in dem Fall ist es doch normal. Das ist auch klar: die CPU hat nix zu tun, Lüfter dreht mit vlt 30%, dann hat die CPU irre Last, geht schnell hoch - und selbst wenn dann der Lüfter aufdreht, dauert es halt ein paar Sekunden.


----------



## SammySin (27. Juni 2017)

was muss ich dann bei der neuen konfig beachten mit dem z170 gaming k6 von asrock? wie soll ich spannung cou kphler etc einstellen?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2017)

SammySin schrieb:


> was muss ich dann bei der neuen konfig beachten mit dem z170 gaming k6 von asrock? wie soll ich spannung cou kphler etc einstellen?


 also, dazu musst du mal einen OC-Guide suchen. Normalerweise erhöht man erstmal NUR den Multi der CPU, den Rest stellt man so ein, dass es fix bleibt. Wenn es dann ab einem bestimmten Takt nicht mehr stabil läuft, dann kann man für diesen Takt mal EIN WENIG mehr Spannung ausprobieren.


----------



## SammySin (27. Juni 2017)

ok und wie geht undervolten ?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2017)

SammySin schrieb:


> ok und wie geht undervolten ?


 du änderst die CPU-Spannung halt einfach nach UNTEN - aber bei zu wenig Spannung kann es dann halt Abstürze geben.


----------



## SammySin (28. Juni 2017)

ok das ist jetzt komisch ich hab die komplette lüftersteuerung auf volle power beim neuen mainboard und er geht bei prime auf 80 und bleibt da????? wieso??? hab jetzt doch den dicken dark rock pro 3 drauf????


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2017)

SammySin schrieb:


> ok das ist jetzt komisch ich hab die komplette lüftersteuerung auf volle power beim neuen mainboard und er geht bei prime auf 80 und bleibt da????? wieso??? hab jetzt doch den dicken dark rock pro 3 drauf????


 vlt hast du den nicht richtig montiert? Oder zu viel Paste drauf gemacht? Oder das Board übertaktet die CPU automatisch per Voreinstellung?


----------

